
Improve Your Programming Skills with Exercism.io - BenLinders
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/12/programming-skills-exercism#.VJp3ammU8gA.hackernews
======
BenLinders
Anybody wants to share his/her experiences with Exercism.io?

